

The simple pairing heap has excellent practical performance - todd8
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pairing_heap

======
readerrrr
It's Wikipedia day!

...

But seriously, if you have something to say about a subject, write an
interesting blog post and include the wiki-source.

